# Top Poster of the Future: An algebra problem



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2008)

OK Kids. Are you ready to put your thinking caps on? You may use pen and paper.

Daniel and Andrew both like to post on an online discussion board.

Andrew has 16,949 posts.
Daniel has 2,575 posts.

Over the last 60 day period, Daniel has 1257 posts while Andrew has only 849 posts.

Assuming that the posting rate continues as it has for the last 60 days, how many more days will pass until Daniel has the same number of posts as Andrew?

Show your work.


----------



## Seb (Feb 8, 2008)

At 2,113.82352941 days they will both have 46,859.6029412 posts.  (give or take a letter or two)

Days = (16,949 - 2,575) / ((1257 / 60) - (849/60))
Days = 14,374 / (20.95 - 14.15)
Days = 14,374 / 6.8
Days = 2,113.8235294

What'd I win Rich?


----------



## Brian Bosse (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Rich,

The math is really quite simple. However, what concerns me is the amount of time it takes to become such a prolific poster. Assuming Daniel continues at the rate he is continuing, and assuming he does not post on the Sabbath, then there are appromiately 51 (52) days out of the 60 he is able to post. At 1257 posts, then this equates to 24.7 posts per actual posting days. If each post takes on average 12 minutes to write and post (my personal average is much higher), then this equates to 296.4 minutes per actual posting day or about 5 hours per actual posting day. It will take Daniel 2114 posting days (2487 actual days) to surpass Andrew, which will mean 10,570 hours of actual posting. (Note: this number is a little higher than the actual number due to my rounding.) This is equivalent to 1.2 years of actual posting out of 6.8 actual years. This seems to be an inordinate amount of time at a computer. I know this was not the question you asked, but the observation may be important. 

Sincerely,

Brian


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2008)

Seb said:


> At 2,113.82352941 days they will both have 46,859.6029412 posts.  (give or take a letter or two)
> 
> What'd I win Rich?



Nothing because you did not follow the instructions.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2008)

Brian Bosse said:


> Hello Rich,
> 
> The math is really quite simple. However, what concerns me is the amount of time it takes to become such a prolific poster. Assuming Daniel continues at the rate he is continuing, and assuming he does not post on the Sabbath, then there are appromiately 51 (52) days out of the 60 he is able to post. At 1257 posts, then this equates to 24.7 posts per actual posting days. If each post takes on average 12 minutes to write and post (my personal average is much higher), then this equates to 296.4 minutes per actual posting day or about 5 hours per actual posting day. It will take Daniel 2114 posting days (2487 actual days) to surpass Andrew, which will mean 10,570 hours of actual posting. (Note: this number is a little higher than the actual number due to my rounding.) This is equivalent to 1.2 years of actual posting out of 6.8 actual years. This seems to be an inordinate amount of time at a computer. I know this was not the question you asked, but the observation may be important.
> 
> ...



 (that only took about 2 seconds)


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

I predict that given the fact I cannot shut-up, I wil be the suprise winner. Look at my # of posts then think! I have not yet been here a year. I am so gonna win.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2008)

etexas said:


> I predict that given the fact I cannot shut-up, I wil be the suprise winner. Look at my # of posts then think! I have not yet been here a year. I am so gonna win.



Your posting average is a measly 8.97 posts/day. Besides, you didn't show your work to state the day you would actually surpass the posting record.


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I predict that given the fact I cannot shut-up, I wil be the suprise winner. Look at my # of posts then think! I have not yet been here a year. I am so gonna win.
> ...


Measly! That is a fine average, as for showing my work: Daniel is Irish, I am German-Irish Texan, Irish or in my case part Irish can never clam up. Happy!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 8, 2008)

About 90 years. I have been posting so much in the last 60 days because I've been doing a lot of computer work, so every hour I would take a 10-15 minute break to go on PB. Need to slow down due to other work.


----------



## Seb (Feb 8, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > At 2,113.82352941 days they will both have 46,859.6029412 posts.  (give or take a letter or two)
> ...



Yeah I saw that. After I finished my post and was gleaming with pride I notice "Show your work" 

I've edited my original post and added my work as shown below:

Days = (16,949 - 2,575) / ((1257 / 60) - (849/60))
Days = 14,374 / (20.95 - 14.15)
Days = 14,374 / 6.8
Days = 2,113.8235294


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> About 90 years. I have been posting so much in the last 60 days because I've been doing a lot of computer work, so every hour I would take a 10-15 minute break to go on PB. Need to slow down due to other work.



What makes you think I'm talking about you? I merely used a hypothetical name and figure. According to the parameters set, your answer is incorrect and you don't win a prize.


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I predict that given the fact I cannot shut-up, I wil be the suprise winner. Look at my # of posts then think! I have not yet been here a year. I am so gonna win.
> ...


 But how does one do a .97 post! I have always done a real post! I have never done a "measly" .97 post!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 8, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > About 90 years. I have been posting so much in the last 60 days because I've been doing a lot of computer work, so every hour I would take a 10-15 minute break to go on PB. Need to slow down due to other work.
> ...



 You just can't win them all.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2008)

Seb said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Seb said:
> ...


Good job Seb!


----------



## Seb (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll be watching the mail for my 'special award' of Sushi.


----------



## Dan.... (Feb 8, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > At 2,113.82352941 days they will both have 46,859.6029412 posts.  (give or take a letter or two)
> ...



Using a calculator is cheating. The instructions say nothing about a calculator.

Answer attached as jpeg image.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 8, 2008)

Solution published on this Google doc.

The answer I got is that some time on day 2113 the count will coincide.

In other words, some time between 5 and 6 years from now.

That was fun!


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 8, 2008)

This tread has been fun.


----------



## Seb (Feb 8, 2008)

Dan.... said:


> The instructions say nothing about a calculator.



Exactly. Wouldn't that leave the door open for using one? 

I plead Liberty!


----------



## Dan.... (Feb 8, 2008)

Seb said:


> Dan.... said:
> 
> 
> > The instructions say nothing about a calculator.
> ...



It would not, because the directions specifically say: "You may use pen and paper."

Hence, by your own admission, you have been expelled from this school.


----------



## Seb (Feb 8, 2008)

I actually used a pencil, paper, and a calculator.

The pencil and paper to form the formula and the calculator to refine the answer.

I'll split the prize with you.


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 8, 2008)

Seb said:


> I'll be watching the mail for my 'special award' of Sushi.



By the time it makes it from Okinawa to you, that Sushi will be REALLY special!


----------



## Dan.... (Feb 8, 2008)

Seb said:


> I actually used a pencil, paper, and a calculator.
> 
> The pencil and paper to form the formula and the calculator to refine the answer.
> 
> I'll split the prize with you.



Not if the prize is sushi; yuck!! you can keep it!


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 8, 2008)

Seb said:


> Dan.... said:
> 
> 
> > The instructions say nothing about a calculator.
> ...



Hm. Not if you are a strict adherent to the RPM (Regulative Principle of Mathematics)


----------



## Seb (Feb 8, 2008)

Dan.... said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > I actually used a pencil, paper, and a calculator.
> ...



I'm thinking it'll be 'sushi jerky' by the time it got here. Yum...  

Btw... Nice paperwork Dan


----------



## Seb (Feb 8, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > Dan.... said:
> ...


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 8, 2008)

Seb said:


> Dan.... said:
> 
> 
> > The instructions say nothing about a calculator.
> ...


 
Yeah! This is an exercise in problem-solving, not arithmetic skills.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds like somebody has a problem and needs . . .
a. to get a life or
b. to join a 12 step group

"Hi, my name is Daniel and I'm a Puritan Board-oholic."

 Actually this place IS pretty addicting.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 8, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I predict that given the fact I cannot shut-up, I wil be the suprise winner. Look at my # of posts then think! I have not yet been here a year. I am so gonna win.
> ...



True but If I recall correctly he was gone from the board for a while like maybe a month or two during that time period. His average when he has actually been here is much higher. 

People rarely keep up the same pace, and many of us have taken extended breaks only to get sucked back in.  I know I have probably posted more over the past 3 weeks than I did in the previous 3 months.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 8, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > Dan.... said:
> ...


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Sounds like somebody has a problem and needs . . .
> a. to get a life or
> b. to join a 12 step group
> 
> ...


It really is addictive! I have 2 compters one for biz and one to mess around on (and a 3 time used Dell in a closet, yuck), but anyway, sometimes I will turn to my other laptop, start to do something and think, "Oh! Man. I meant to add this or that to my last PB post!"


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 8, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Sounds like somebody has a problem and needs . . .
> a. to get a life or
> b. to join a 12 step group
> 
> ...



You're right I need to get a life.

Can you imagine a Puritan Board-olhics meeting:

"When did you feel the urge to visit PB coming on?"


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 8, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > Dan.... said:
> ...



The use of calculators is contrary to the Westminster Confession of Mathematics.


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like somebody has a problem and needs . . .
> ...


My wifes "favorite" shout if I do not respnd to her fast enough.."Max, are you on the Puritan Board....AGAIN!" CONFESSION:I have made us late for reservations fooling around with threads an posts!


----------



## Brian Bosse (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Everyone,



> (that only took about 2 seconds)



I feel my post was not properly recognized for its cogency and thoughtfulness. Not only was my mathematical prowess demonstrated, but the sense of morality I brought to the thread is nothing less than profound. 

Your Humble Servant,

Brian


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 8, 2008)

Brian Bosse said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I wanted to let it slide out of kindness,so I didn't comment, but I really felt your assumptions were unwarranted and rather skewed. After all, many of Daniel's posts are one-liners.


----------



## Dan.... (Feb 8, 2008)

Of course, if you really wanted it to be an algebra question, you would have us graph the functions:

Where x = Daniel total posts over 60 days
Where y = Andrew total posts over 60 days
where a = Daniel's post count to date
where b = Andrew's post count to date

f(x,y) = (x/ 60) - (y/60) ...yields the change in gap.
g(a,b)= b-a ...yields the gap.

Combined we have:
h(a,b,x,y) = g(a,b)/f(x,y), f(x,y) must be greater than 0.

As f(x,y) approaches 0, h(a,b,x,y) approaches infinity.

Now graph the functions!


----------



## Poimen (Feb 8, 2008)

My name is Daniel. My second name is Anthony. 

Math? I like history.


----------



## KMK (Feb 8, 2008)

Brian Bosse said:


> Hello Rich,
> 
> The math is really quite simple. However, what concerns me is the amount of time it takes to become such a prolific poster. Assuming Daniel continues at the rate he is continuing, and assuming he does not post on the Sabbath, then there are appromiately 51 (52) days out of the 60 he is able to post. At 1257 posts, then this equates to 24.7 posts per actual posting days. If each post takes on average 12 minutes to write and post (my personal average is much higher), then this equates to 296.4 minutes per actual posting day or about 5 hours per actual posting day. It will take Daniel 2114 posting days (2487 actual days) to surpass Andrew, which will mean 10,570 hours of actual posting. (Note: this number is a little higher than the actual number due to my rounding.) This is equivalent to 1.2 years of actual posting out of 6.8 actual years. This seems to be an inordinate amount of time at a computer. I know this was not the question you asked, but the observation may be important.
> 
> ...



What everyone seems to be forgetting is that you are credited with a 'post' every time you click "Thank You". If I wanted to, I could have more posts than Andrew by tomorrow just by thanking every post in every thread.

Also, for a brief period of time, Joshua had 2 million posts. I am not sure how he did that but they are gone now.


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...


 I know man, I was just messing with Rich! I don't view my post#'s as a competition, when I becam a PB Sr. I did not even notice for about a week! Like I say....I just post a lot!


----------



## danmpem (Feb 8, 2008)

KMK said:


> What everyone seems to be forgetting is that you are credited with a 'post' every time you click "Thank You". If I wanted to, I could have more posts than Andrew by tomorrow just by thanking every post in every thread.
> 
> Also, for a brief period of time, Joshua had 2 million posts. I am not sure how he did that but they are gone now.



 Wow.


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

danmpem said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > What everyone seems to be forgetting is that you are credited with a 'post' every time you click "Thank You". If I wanted to, I could have more posts than Andrew by tomorrow just by thanking every post in every thread.
> ...


That is a sad story, the Admins became VERY Liberal in regard to posts in 05, they felt there should be PB equality so they "taxed" Joshes posts and spread them to other members. No one likes to talk about it much. Shhhh.


----------



## Vytautas (Feb 8, 2008)

```
First, to get the rate of post per day you divide the number of posts per day by 60 days.

      20.95                        14.15
     _______                    _______  
60/  1257                  60 /  849
     - 120                        -  60    
          57                           249
          -0                          -240  
           570                            90
          -540                           -60 
              300                            300

Thus assuming a constant rate of posting, Danial has 20.95 post per day while Andrew has 14.15 posts per day.

Next, the following equation has the present amount of posts of Andrew and his rate of posts per day times x, where x is the number days. Danial's current number of posts and his rate times x is on the right hand side of the equation. This equation is acceptable, since a linear rate of change is used.

        16949 + 14.14*x = 2575 + 20.95*x
              
        20.95
       -14.15
          6.80 
        
        16949 = 2575 + 6.80*x

             81
          16949
        -  2575
          14374

        14374 = 6.8*x

                 22.01
              _________
        6.8/  14374
              -136
                 137
                -136
                     14
                    - 0 
                     140

              x=22.01

This amount is the number of days when the total of posts equal for Andrew and Danial. Round to the highest integer in order to have the number of days when Danial surpasses Andrew.

Thus, it will take 23 days in total.
```


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2008)

What a thread. 

Keep in mind about 2000+ of my posts were deleted in the "great purge" a couple years ago. 

But I'd trade quantity for quality in posting any day of the week. So "top poster" in my case is a misnomer, fer sure.

 I had a good trip to Minneapolis this week. I finally visited Bubba Gump Shrimp, at the Mall of the Americas, of all places. Dem's good eats.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> What a thread.
> 
> Keep in mind about 2000+ of my posts were deleted in the "great purge" a couple years ago.



I've only heard about this. What happened exactly?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > What a thread.
> ...



http://www.puritanboard.com/f51/posts-have-been-temporarily-lost-5542/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f75/posts-have-been-temporarily-lost-5541/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f38/posts-have-been-temporarily-lost-5544/


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



Thanks. This should get an official title to commemorate the catastrophe.


----------

